# 26/03 Sydney Shark Fishing



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

I reckon this sounds like a ripper trip, if I was in Sydney I'd be there for sure. Good luck, be safe and don't forget the camera!


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

Sounds a great idea........only I'll be away 

Gatesy....will be on the next one given enough warning. Have a blast....


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

uummmm Gatsey , i would definately be there ,but that night i have to wrestel two 16 foot crocs in a muddy river in kakadoo, next time though mate :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Gatesy said:


> Guys
> 
> There are certain *"DON'TS"* involved in this activity, for example, spilling seal blood all over yourself and then going for a swim in the burley trail.


what about vomiting and pooing over the side of the yak??..... :lol:


----------



## Flump (Apr 17, 2006)

And there I was wondering what to do with the wire trace I've just bought from Big W :shock: . Had ideas of exactly the same thing :twisted: , but we've got visitors from the 23rd to the 28th so I'm out :evil:


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi Gatesy
Would have loved to have come with you but we have a Brisbane trip the next day  
However, the 29th, 30th and 31st I have free for a fish. 
Perfectly feasible for you to catch Noahs from the kayak. I have caught small whaler sharks up to 3-4ft from the kayak in Pittwater. Great fun on 4kg outfit, but ya must use a trace of sorts!
Hope that if you do get one, you don't bring it into the kayak otherwise....
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## Flump (Apr 17, 2006)

Making me real jealous now with the chance of a big Jewie too :x  .

As an aside, there's an article in the Manly Daily today about the Sharkies that are living around Shelly Beach/ Cabbage Tree bay. The divers/journo reckons that illegal fishing in the bay (i.e in the Marine Park) is to blame for every single shark having hooks/trace in their mouths. I wonder if these same people have figured out that sharks can't read and that these small Whalers, etc don't realise that there is actually a marine park and occasionally venture outside of it to grab a feed :idea: :idea: :idea: :!: :?: :wink: :roll: .

Should be a good catch if there are as many sharks as they reckon and some of them can be tempted :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

simond11 said:


> Hope that if you do get one, you don't bring it into the kayak otherwise....


What's he got to lose?

This one's not for me. Could be tempted to chase jews on another occasion, but Monday night after a week away isn't on


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Flump said:


> Making me real jealous now with the chance of a big Jewie too :x  .
> 
> As an aside, there's an article in the Manly Daily today about the Sharkies that are living around Shelly Beach/ Cabbage Tree bay. The divers/journo reckons that illegal fishing in the bay (i.e in the Marine Park) is to blame for every single shark having hooks/trace in their mouths. I wonder if these same people have figured out that sharks can't read and that these small Whalers, etc don't realise that there is actually a marine park and occasionally venture outside of it to grab a feed :idea: :idea: :idea: :!: :?: :wink: :roll: .
> 
> Should be a good catch if there are as many sharks as they reckon and some of them can be tempted :twisted: :twisted:


Keep an eye on Channel 9. The Great Grey Nurse Con is about to be exposed. A C9 reporter who is an accomplished diver was taken to a few reefs by some spearos. First reef, first dive had 15. GNS were found in numbers at the other reefs. These are not so-called GNS aggregation points.

The estimate of 500 GNS in NSW waters is laughable, but Fisheries has played an active role in covering this up since they allowed the poorly formulated Otway study to be published. This included suppressing a follow-up study that found plenty of sharks but not one that had been tagged in the first study, implying that the population is larger than the methodology was capable of determining!

Of course this won't stop the self-appointed guardians of all things good from spewing their garbage in the press.


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

IN all honesty lads,being a big pussy and all, if i had a good SOT and was going out with company i reckon id like to give it a go.Unfortunatly i dont have a SOT...Ohhh and i live in Melbourne.But i will be there in spirit 8)

Good bloody luck and safe paddling to ya.


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

kraley said:


> OK - we are getting a plan together. I'm in - Gatesy is.
> 
> Davey G, JT - We need you there. If only to properly document the carnage.....


Shark fishing from a kayak? This seems like a foolhardy and half baked idea at best frankly. Count me in :twisted:

Let me check my diary for the tuesday morning to make sure it's clear. Is it an all nighter or are we knocking off at 10:00 pm or there abouts once we have got our bag limit of toothy critters?

JT


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

Go Gatesy thats the spirit!!!!!!!!!

Dont fear em, cook em.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

sorry guys, can't make it Monday the 26th...

it just so happens that is the exact day every year that I, umm, aaarrggh, aah, oh yeah, Clean out my sock drawer!

good luck, hope to see you all again in one piece..


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

You foolish, foolish boys. I'll try to come too, if you promise not to tell my wife.

Last night (Wednesday) I was on the Taronga wharf (trying to catch squid for bait for tomorrow) when I caught a large slimy on a bait jig - around 35cm. Not wanting to waste a premium livey, I popped him back out on a float on 50lb braid with a 2m 60lb Jinkai leader. I squidded away for a while, then checked the float rig. Came back in way too easily, and I found the end of my trace was completely shredded for about 30 cm, and no sign of slimy or 8/0 hook etc. The bait had only been out for about 10 mins - I'm thinking big bitey here. So it goes, at least I caught a squid. Next one's going on wire.


----------



## Pauly (Jun 28, 2006)

I'm in....... got my hands on a nice centre console tinny, just something about fishing out of a plastic kayak at night trying to attract sharks that makes me feel like a big lure :lol:

See you boys at about 4:30 at middle head

Pauly


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

On The Edge said:


> got my hands on a nice centre console tinny


As long as you paddle/peddle it!

He he he


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Er...hate to rain on your parade, boys, but tomorrow at 0500 there will be a 3.4mt swell, accompanied by the dulcid tones of 16kn winds coming in from the SSE.
Me thinks it may not be the right atmospheric conditions to pursue selachiians in such southerly conditions, especially when you have all that CRAP floating in the water next to you. 
I am sure we will read about your efforts in the newspapers.
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Ok....point taken...
Have fun  
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Sorry guys, I'm going to be stuck at work this evening. Catch a big one for me.


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

kraley said:


> On The Edge said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in....... got my hands on a nice centre console tinny, just something about fishing out of a plastic kayak at night trying to attract sharks that makes me feel like a big lure :lol:
> ...


Gents. My plans have gone somewhat askew as well. I am fit, willing and available for the shark hunt however I have no access to a car to transport the yak due to kids swimming lessons. Bugga!

Ken, are you taking the mothership out and then yakking or yakking only from Balmoral? Pauly....where are you heading out from with the tinny? Thinking I might be able to fish from platypus or from the tinny with you?

JT


----------

